# Sicily



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello All


We are looking at Sicily for a for a few months at the end of the year, has anyone visited recently and have info reference aires, wilding etc.


Thanks all
never been let down yet on this site.


Mr Slip


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi , good to hear from you again :grin2:

Somewhere I would like to go as well, never had the time! After watching inspector Montalbano, some of the locations are superb. Bloody long way, though! 

Interested to find out if anybody's been that way......


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We'll be there in Mid May if all goes well. Ferry booked from Civitavechhia to Palermo overnight on the 13th May.

"Just one Cornetto" has lots of info on Sicily ina Campervan out of season

cheers alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A member on here wrote that book, he was gracious enough to send me a copy, I can say that there is an amazing amount of info etc in the book.

cabby


----------



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

*On our way ...*



scouter said:


> We'll be there in Mid May if all goes well. Ferry booked from Civitavechhia to Palermo overnight on the 13th May.
> 
> "Just one Cornetto" has lots of info on Sicily ina Campervan out of season
> 
> cheers alan


We will spend about 3 weeks in Sicily from mid November ... what is this book? Is it available to download?

Having visited, have you any top tips / places to share ...

Thanks
K


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

clunegapyears said:


> We will spend about 3 weeks in Sicily from mid November ... what is this book? Is it available to download?
> 
> Having visited, have you any top tips / places to share ...
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Just-One-Cornetto-Keith-Ma****er/dp/1782999515


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Our Sicily Trip*

Well we had a great time, although we had to cut it short as my wife wasn't well and we thought it better to move north after about 3 weeks on the island.

The ferry was almost deserted from Civitavechhia to Palermo overnight in early May. The cabin was fine but almost too cold with the aircon we couldn't turn down. I wouldn't book the inclusive meals again, instead we'd pick and choose from the main menu and maybe the restaurant rather than the cafeteria. getting out of Termini Immerese was fun, a brand spanking new port lots of space, then find your way out of town through all the old narrow streets.

We stayed at campsites on the island using ASCI sites. Our first night was near Cefalu, nice place for a few nights, the interior mountains were great, some of the mountain roads were a bit hairy, damaged by huge cracks across them, even the motorway had been closed, an earthquake we think a couple of days before we got there.

The camperstop in Palermo at the motorhome storage place was fine (by Italian standards) tho nowhere near the centre as it claimed but there were cheap buses into the centre. Rik Steins foody tour last night on the tv showed some of the interesting streets in the old town. We did the tourist spots in a couple of days and headed out to Monreale. A stunning Cathedral.

Our Transit won a battle with white van man in a Fiat on our way out of town, our mirror folded back, his smashed. He followed us to remonstrate then found we were English and gave up. We visited the ruins at Segesta, a great temple.

We headed north to San Vito Lo Capo, it was very windy here and no shelter even on the campsite. There was a big kite weekend whilst we were there, lots of kites sun and wind.

We headed wets to Trapani and Erice. Erice gets glowing accounts in all the guide books, the cable car is a good approach, but its only like so many hill top villages but it has a very varied history.

We moved on down the coast past the salt pans to Marsala and stopped at a site or two before deciding that as my wife wasn't feeling well, didn't feel like doing anything etc etc that we go back to the mainland.

We could either return by going north and then east on the motorway or continue along the coast and we chose the quick route along the almost toll free motorway and were off Sicily within the day and in Calabria.

The trip back up through Italy was uneventful, we spent time on the east coast and alongside Lake Garda but Sue was feeling no better so we returned home about 3 weeks earlier than expected having done alot of sitting and staring rather than sightseeing.

cheers alan

(PS After various test etc over 2 or 3 weeks, Sue recovered although we don't know what it was)

So at the moment the plan is to do it again next April May, again using the overnight ferry from Civitavechhia to Palermo as a good means of cutting the miles and saving alot of driving into the sun

alan


----------



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks ... Kindle App downloading, then will buy.
K


----------

